# Aren't animals amazing



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I just read the article about Tinsley who led the state police to an accident in New Hampshire. That is so amazing that she knew her hooman dad was in troyble and went for help. I love animals. They are just such amazing beings and so loyal


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I just read the article about Tinsley who led the state police to an accident in New Hampshire. That is so amazing that she knew her hooman dad was in troyble and went for help. I love animals. They are just such amazing beings and so loyal


Yes they are


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I always relate better to them. Humans are so unaccomodating. Animals are so amazing.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Same all they want is love and food of course


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Of course. Food is pivotal. But the love is unconditional


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Of course. Food is pivotal. But the love is unconditional


Yes when I’m sad I go out side and nobody can understand me but my dog


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I get that from my chickens.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I get that from my chickens.


Do you have any advice user Nash12 is having problems with her new doling and this is the video she sent and she asked if this is normal behavior


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

baby goat







youtube.com


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am no expert. @happybleats


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I am no expert. @happybleats


Me either we’ll thank you


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I personally would start with simple things. Temp etc. But this forum is full of knowledge.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I am no expert. @happybleats


All ask him thanks


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I personally would start with simple things. Temp etc. But this forum is full of knowledge.


Thank you I think she did I’m not much of a professional either I just 
have 
Been researching them for years but I don’t know things like behavior because I’ve not gotten one yet but some day in the really really near future I will


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------

